# D. pumilio 'Cayo de Agua' (Viv update and calling clip)



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got this pair in today, and the male started calling immediately after I was misting. Tried to get a calling photo, but he was hidden. These are truly awesome frogs. The viv is a 65 which has been shown before.

Male right after calling:









Female in the leaf litter:









The viv - I recently added an upside down coco-hut in the middle of the viv so it can collect water for tad deposition:


----------



## bpetty13 (Mar 17, 2007)

the frogs are stunning! the viv isnt bad either!


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice. Good idea with the coco hut.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Great job on the tank. The cayo's are going to be real happy in there.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful frogs! Very different looking than my cayos...I'm jealous.

Ryan


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm very jelous , Awesome tank . And oh yea , frogs too .


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW!! 

Your parents must be crazy!! :lol: ........................(JK)


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks. I'm really enjoying these guys.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! Stunning frogs, but watch out. I'll be hitting you up for some if you get them breeding :lol:


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Those are one of my favorite frogs. I especially like the bright yellow color on yours. Who did you get them from?


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice frogs. I wish I had some of those myself ... maybe one day.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Question - are these sometimes also known as yellow bellies? Or are the two distinctly different?


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I believe yellow bellies are one of the chirque imports. I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but im pretty sure they are 2 different morphs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Oz may be able to shed some light on that...hopefully he is watching :wink: 

S


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The "Yellow-bellies" are a group of Pumilio imports that came in for a period starting late '05 and early '06. They were initially labeled Chiriqui, but then as people started to see them - it was obvious they were a bit different. The main characteristic being the lemon-yellow ventral coloration that extends well up the sides and melds into the green of the back. Dorsal coloration can be anywhere from a light green to a deep green, and I have seen some with light speckling of black (limited to the dorsal green coloration). Leg color ranges from baby blue to purplish-blue.

After some recent IAD conversations, it is very likely that these frogs are in fact Cayo de Agua. Exporter info shows that true Cayos were exported during the period these frogs came in. However, they *SHOULD NOT* be mixed with the true Cayos with locale data that are currently in the hobby. Instead - it would be best to just mix "yellow-bellies" ('06 imports) with other Yellow-bellies. I think it is important to also refrain from referring to these frogs as Cayos, as it will just add more confusion.

So much for my rant. 

Nice frogs Tyler - where did you get them?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree that the yellow bellies that came in from the farm exports in recent years shouldn't be called Cayo de Agua or mixed with such, on the good chance that they are different. Even calling them Cayo de Agua increases the chance that they will be accidentally mixed up with the extant Cayo morph.

And as a point of fact, I saw (in person) frogs that I would class as yellow bellies for sale as farm raised imports as early as fall '04.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification Oz.

I should probably also add that while I do have some yellow bellies from Oz it is NOT my intention to mix them with what others are calling Cayos. I don't want anybody coming over in the middle of the night and taking them JUST IN CASE  Just looking for a little information.

How are the Cayos different from the Chiriqui? Similar frogs but collected from a different area? Or not similar at all?

Thanks.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Catfur said:


> And as a point of fact, I saw (in person) frogs that I would class as yellow bellies for sale as farm raised imports as early as fall '04.


That is interesting Clayton. I know there is another frogger working with a pair that acquired them in mid '05 - so just how far back the importation goes is a good question. 

Aaron H. has also mentioned to me that he has seen some as recently as this spring ('07) from some of the importers that sell WC frogs at the shows here in the NE (Hamburg and White Plains). While it is possible that they are leftovers from earlier shipments, it is also possible they are fresh imports.

Nonetheless - they are extremely cool frogs, and still my favorite Pumilio.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm of the opinion that they were likely collected in the original collection the frog farmer made (Man Creeks, Bastis, Chiriqui River), and not shipped out in any great numbers until later (maybe they didn't reproduce as fast as the others, who knows?). Especially since back in the day (04 & 05) when you got imported pumilio, you got a box o' random frogs.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

The male is calling from time to time after misting... the female seems to not be showing any signs of interest yet. I'll have to get a photo of the caller - only time will time for any breeding activity from these guys.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

The male has been singing his heart out all week and the female still doesn't show any interest yet. I just bought an automatic mister that will mist every 6 hours for 30 seconds, so we'll just see what happens from there.

week, week, week, week, week...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Nice picture!!!


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

tyler said:


> week, week, week, week, week...


Nice sound effects lol.

Well with the little man being that persistent I'm sure they'll breed for you eventually


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

thekidgecko said:


> Well with the little man being that persistent I'm sure they'll breed for you eventually


Unless the she is a he... did you get these as a probable sexed or proven pair? If they are not proven then there is a chance that she may not be a she and that could be your answer. On the other hand, I have a probable sexed pair and the male calls like a fool all day long and the female doesn't seem to even know he exists. My thought is that they may be too young, but could be a 2 male group, so some things to think about. At any rate, patience is key... they don't always show interest right away and sometimes not for a long time so don't worry if nothing is happening yet. BTW, I tried to find it but either I missed it or it's not listed, but where did these guys come from? I am just curious if these are true Cayos or if they are yellow bellies as mine are Cayos and not a whole lot of people have em...


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

stunning frogs!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are a couple updated shots of the vivarium since the first post. The plants are really starting to take off now - broms roots and philos are going nuts. I'm really starting to love 65s; they are not too tall or too long and don't take up too much space. I'm thinking about possibly setting up another 65 for a bastimentos pair once I work up some more cash. If I do go ahead with another one, I'll make a somewhat shelving rack to place both 65s on - one on top, the other on bottom. Only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking good; how'd you plant/ mount your broms? They look a little big for just wiring.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

The fireballs (the green ones on bg) were mounted by the stolons. The other large one was mounted by wedging the stolon between the two pieces of wood.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I was getting a little bored and decided to steal my moms kodak for a bit and video the male calling. He has been trying so damn hard to get the female. Note, Kodak is not the best for videos and I'm no NG cameraman lol. The female "pops" out at 14s and that's where he starts "walking." You can hear my amies for the first few seconds, but after that, the male pum cancels them out 
Figured I would post it b/c I thought it was cool.

To view the vid, hold ctrl+click.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

That video is good. Did I just see those pumilio running? Or were my eyes tricked by the camera?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Nope. The little guy was running - I was quite surprised at first too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Yea, thats pretty cool!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice video, hope they breed soon!


----------

